
About one-third of Americans say using blackface is acceptable - laurex
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2019/02/11/about-a-third-of-americans-say-blackface-in-a-halloween-costume-is-acceptable-at-least-sometimes/
======
towaway1138
Everyone has opinions. It'd be more interesting to have an estimate of the
level of harm. Suppose we could snap our fingers and have blackface disappear
from history entirely--never performed nor desired nor even conceived. How
much would you pay, in days of labor, to be able to do that?

